# εναλλακτική (ουσ.)



## Zazula (Aug 24, 2009)

Είναι δόκιμη η χρήση τής λέξης *εναλλακτική* ως ουσιαστικό (αποδίδει συνήθως το ουσ. _alternative_); Εγώ δεν τη χρησιμοποιώ έτσι (πάντα επίθετο, που προσδιορίζει συνήθως τα _επιλογή_ και _λύση_), αλλά το ακούω όλο και πιο συχνά. Τα λεξικά δείχνουν να συμφωνούν μαζί μου. Τι γνώμη έχετε;


----------



## nickel (Aug 24, 2009)

Τι σημαίνει δόκιμο; Πρέπει να βρούμε πόσες χρήσεις από πόσους «αναγνωρισμένους» συγγραφείς; Μήπως μας καλύπτει ο ορισμός από εδώ;
«Για να λημματοποιηθεί μια λέξη πρέπει να εμφανίζεται εκατό περίπου φορές στη μηχανή αναζήτησης Google, χωρίς όμως να είναι δεσμευτικό το κριτήριο αυτό».
Αυτό γράφει ο Χρ. Χαραλαμπάκης για τα λήμματα του λεξικού της Ακαδημίας.

Συχνότατα είναι απλώς μετάφραση του αγγλικού ουσιαστικού _alternative_, που επίσης προέκυψε από τη χρήση του ως επιθέτου, μπορεί όμως να είναι απλώς ελλειπτική χρήση (δες εδώ).

Μια αναζήτηση του «εναλλακτική είναι» δίνει περισσότερες από 100 χρήσεις. Πιστεύω λοιπόν ότι τα λεξικά θα πρέπει να δεχτούν τη χρήση (και το αναπόφευκτο της χρήσης) και να την καταγράψουν.
Αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι είσαι υποχρεωμένος να τη χρησιμοποιείς εσύ αν δεν σου αρέσει («δεν είναι δεσμευτικό»). Μπορείς να τη χρησιμοποιείς πάντα ως επίθετο ή να προτιμάς την *επιλογή* για το ουσιαστικό.


----------



## Costas (Aug 24, 2009)

Εγώ είμαι μέσα. Εκείνο που είναι λίγο στραμπούληγμα, είναι το alternative *to*. Μπορείς να το πεις με πολλούς τρόπους, αλλά δεν είναι στανταρισμένο (και γρήγορο) όπως το *to*. Απέναντι στο, έναντι του, στο, του. Αυτό βέβαια δεν σχετίζεται αποκλειστικά με το εναλλακτική _ως ουσιαστικό_, αλλά άρπαξα την ευκαιρία για να το αναφέρω (καθώς αυτήν ακριβώς τη στιγμή το έχω μπροστά μου...)


----------



## Costas (Aug 24, 2009)

nickel said:


> Μπορείς να (...) προτιμάς την *επιλογή* για το ουσιαστικό.


Υπάρχει και η "άλλη οδός".


----------



## Zazula (Aug 24, 2009)

Costas said:


> Υπάρχει και η "άλλη οδός".


Στην περίπτωσή μας, όμως, δεν υπάρχει "άλλος δρόμος"...


----------



## Costas (Aug 24, 2009)

nickel said:


> Μπορείς να (...) προτιμάς την *επιλογή* για το ουσιαστικό.


Έχω διάθεση για ψείρισμα σήμερα, συγχωρέστε με.
Επιλογή -> choice, Άλλη επιλογή -> alternative, π.χ.
you have no choice = δεν έχεις επιλογή // 
you have no alternative (=no other choice) = δεν έχεις άλλη επιλογή / εναλλακτική.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 24, 2009)

Και για να θυμηθούμε τι λέει σχετικά και το λεξικό: :)
CHOICE, ALTERNATIVE, OPTION, PREFERENCE all suggest the power of choosing between things. CHOICE implies the opportunity to choose: _a choice of evils_. ALTERNATIVE suggests that one has a choice between only two possibilities. It is often used with a negative to mean that there is no second possibility: _to have no alternative_. OPTION emphasizes free right or privilege of choosing: _to exercise one's option_. PREFERENCE applies to a choice based on liking or partiality: _to state a preference_.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 24, 2009)

Βέβαια, εγώ πιστεύω ότι η _εναλλακτική_ σε θέση ουσιαστικού χρησιμοποιείται και σε καταφατικής σημασίας φράσεις όπως π.χ. «έχεις πολλές εναλλακτικές για τη μετατροπή αρχείων ήχουν από ένα φορμά σε άλλο», «το μέρος διαθέτει πολλές εναλλακτικές για φαγητό» κ.τ.ό. Εδώ υπονοείται ένα _επιλογές_, _λύσεις_, _δυνατότητες_, _μέθοδοι_, _προτάσεις_, _κινήσεις_, _ιδέες_ κλπ. Εμένα μου φαίνεται καραμπινάτος αγγλισμός, αλλά αυτό δεν είναι κριτήριο αποκλεισμού τής κατά τα φαινόμενα αναδυόμενης νέας χρήσης — είναι όμως ευκαιρία να τη συζητήσουμε. :)


----------



## nickel (Aug 24, 2009)

Zazula said:


> ALTERNATIVE suggests that one has a choice between only two possibilities. It is often used with a negative to mean that there is no second possibility: _to have no alternative_.


Μια και έχει διάθεση για ψείρισμα ο Κώστας και έδωσε κι ο Ζαζ αυτή τη σημείωση από το Random House, να πω κι εγώ τον πόνο μου για το alternative. Υποτίθεται ότι είναι λάθος να μιλάμε για περισσότερες από δύο επιλογές / εναλλακτικές και πλεονασμός να λέμε «other alternative». Μπορούμε να το δούμε και στα ελληνικά: πάνω από 3.000 ευρήματα για «άλλη εναλλακτική λύση». Δεν θα αρκούσε το «άλλη λύση», έστω το σκέτο «εναλλακτική»; Και το παράδειγμα του Κώστα θα ήταν καλύτερο να γραφτεί έτσι που να μη δημιουργείται παρεξήγηση:
*you have no alternative (=no other choice) = δεν έχεις άλλη επιλογή / δεν έχεις εναλλακτική*.

Ωστόσο, δείτε πώς το OED περιγράφει τη χαλαρότητα της χρήσης, το πέρασμα από τις δύο εναλλακτικές στις πολλαπλές, το «another alternative» της Όστιν, το «fourth and last of these alternatives» του Γκλάντστον:

*alternative *noun
1. strictly, A proposition containing two statements, the acceptance of one of which involves the rejection of the other; a statement or offer of two things of which either may be agreed to, but not both; permission to choose between two things.
(This is the only use of the word in Johnson, the following three being unknown to dictionaries till very recently.)
1624 Bedell Lett. iii. 71 A long compasse of a sentence...with I know not how many ampliations and alternatiues.
1719 Young Revenge ii. i. Wks. 1757 I. 128 My lord, you know the sad alternative, Is Leonora worth one pang, or not?
1794 Godwin C. Williams 123, I could not endure to think...of that side of the alternative as true.
1817 Jas. Mill Brit. Ind. II. iv. iii. 107 In the opinion of Clive there was but one alternative: that of embracing the neutrality, or instantly attacking Chandernagore.
1853 H. Rogers Ecl. Faith 422 The brief, simple alternative of Mahomet, death or the Koran.
2. loosely, Either of the two ‘sides’ or members of the alternative proposition, called in this use ‘the two alternatives’; either of two courses which lie open to choose between. In this use we find ‘*no other alternative*.’
1814 Jane Austen Lady Susan xxxviii. (1879) 282 It is impossible to submit to such an extremity while another alternative remains.
1858 Buchanan Message to Congr. 6 Dec., I could make no better arrangement, and there was no other alternative.
1864 J. H. Newman Apol. Life 329 There are but two alternatives, the way to Rome, and the way to Atheism.
3. esp. The other or remaining course; thing which may be chosen instead. In this use we find ‘no alternative' (which may also = no choice; see 1).
[1760 Sterne T. Shandy (1802) IX. ii. 211 There was no alternative in my uncle Toby's wardrobe.]
1836 J. Gilbert Chr. Atonem. i. (1852) 19 Yet law was never so repealed but that it still remained as the alternative.
1860 Tyndall Glac. i. ‘2. 19 We had therefore no alternative but to pack up.
1867 Buckle Civilis. III. iii. 146 A fate compared to which death would have been a joyful alternative.
4. Extended to, A choice between more than two things; or one of several courses which may be chosen.
1848 Mill Pol. Econ. (1865) I. 404 The alternative seemed to be either death, or to be permanently supported by other people, or a radical change in the economical arrangements.
1857 Gladstone Oxf. Ess. 26 My decided preference is for the fourth and last of these alternatives.​
Ειδικότερα για αυτή την τελευταία φράση του Γλάντστον, δείτε κι αυτό το δημοσίευμα του 1902:

Four Alternatives
From The London Chronicle.
Mr. Balfour, in his recent letter to Mr. Plummer, discussed with dialectical unction the possibilities of “four educational alternatives.” In assuming that there can be more than two, the First Lord of the Treasury is merely following the example of Mr. Gladstone, who, in his “Homer” says: “My decided preference is for the fourth and last of these alternatives.” The necessities of expression in English would seem to justify the use of the word in this loose manner. If you are offered four things, one of which you must choose, how are you gracefully to allude to them? May you call them “options,” or “choices,” or “possible courses”? All these terms are ugly, and eminent statesmen are, no doubt, obeying a practical instinct in giving the word alternative some extra work to do. Strictly speaking, the word should have no plural, but to the compulsion of giving it one there is apparently no alternative.​


----------



## daeman (Aug 24, 2009)

Συχνά το ρήμα alternate περιγράφει εναλλαγή μεταξύ δύο μόνο καταστάσεων και το επίθετο alternative (π.χ. alternative current, εναλλαγή του ρεύματος μεταξύ δύο καταστάσεων πολικότητας) επίσης, ιδίως σε τεχνικό περιεχόμενο. Αλλά, αγγλισμός ή όχι, εμένα καθόλου δεν με πειράζει η επέκτασή του σε μεγαλύτερο πλήθος επιλογών, ούτε στα αγγλικά (ειδικά μετά την ωραία τεκμηρίωση που παραθέτει ο Νίκελ από το OED και το London Chronicle), ούτε στα ελληνικά. Και δόκιμο-ξεδόκιμο το σκέτο _εναλλακτική_, το έχω δοκιμάσει... και πέτυχε το γλυκό μια χαρά με κατάλαβαν οι συνομιλητές, χωρίς να κοντοσταθούν καθόλου.:)


----------



## Zazula (Aug 24, 2009)

nickel said:


> If you are offered four things, one of which you must choose, *how are you gracefully to allude to them*? May you call them “options,” or “choices,” or “possible courses”? All these terms are ugly, and *eminent statesmen are, no doubt, obeying a practical instinct in giving the word alternative some extra work to do*. Strictly speaking, the word should have no plural, *but to the compulsion of giving it one there is apparently no alternative*.


Τι λέει ο άνθρωπος... chapeau!


----------



## nickel (Aug 8, 2013)

nickel said:


> να πω κι εγώ τον πόνο μου για το alternative. Υποτίθεται ότι είναι λάθος να μιλάμε για περισσότερες από δύο επιλογές / εναλλακτικές και πλεονασμός να λέμε «other alternative». Μπορούμε να το δούμε και στα ελληνικά: πάνω από 3.000 ευρήματα για «άλλη εναλλακτική λύση». Δεν θα αρκούσε το «άλλη λύση», έστω το σκέτο «εναλλακτική»; Και το παράδειγμα του Κώστα θα ήταν καλύτερο να γραφτεί έτσι που να μη δημιουργείται παρεξήγηση:
> *you have no alternative (=no other choice) = δεν έχεις άλλη επιλογή / δεν έχεις εναλλακτική*.



Αναρωτήθηκα αν έχω καταθέσει την απέχθειά μου για τον πλεονασμό «άλλη εναλλακτική». Ναι, εδώ την είχα. Και, ενώ εσείς σχολιάζετε το περιεχόμενο της ανακοίνωσης του ΚΚΕ για την πώληση του 902 κτλ., εγώ κόλλησα στην πρόταση:

Γνωρίζουμε ότι θα υπάρξει έλλειμμα στην ενημέρωση του λαού, αλλά δεν υπήρχε άλλη εναλλακτική λύση.

Έφτανε το «δεν υπήρχε άλλη λύση». Το αναφέρω για να μην προσθέτουμε στο έλλειμμα της ενημέρωσης.


----------



## Themis (Aug 9, 2013)

Το ουσιαστικό "εναλλακτική" το αντιπαθώ εκ βάθους καρδίας, αλλά έχω αναγκαστεί να παραδεχτώ την ύπαρξή του.


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 9, 2013)

nickel said:


> Αναρωτήθηκα αν έχω καταθέσει την απέχθειά μου για τον πλεονασμό «άλλη εναλλακτική». Ναι, εδώ την είχα. Και, ενώ εσείς σχολιάζετε το περιεχόμενο της ανακοίνωσης του ΚΚΕ για την πώληση του 902 κτλ., εγώ κόλλησα στην πρόταση:
> 
> Γνωρίζουμε ότι θα υπάρξει έλλειμμα στην ενημέρωση του λαού, αλλά δεν υπήρχε άλλη εναλλακτική λύση.
> 
> Έφτανε το «δεν υπήρχε άλλη λύση». Το αναφέρω για να μην προσθέτουμε στο έλλειμμα της ενημέρωσης.



Εγώ ψιλοδιαφωνώ μ' αυτό, αν μου επιτρέπεται. Η εναλλακτική λύση είναι η λύση αυτή που βρίσκεται εκτός της σφαίρας των παραδοσιακών, κυρίως προτάσεων. Η _άλλη λύση_, από μόνη της, ανήκει σ' αυτήν την σφαίρα. Μπορώ δηλαδή να πω "έχω τρεις λύσεις και δύο εναλλακτικές". Προσέξτε την χρήση "εναλλακτικές πηγές ενέργειας". Το πετρέλαιο δεν είναι εναλλακτική πηγή στον ηλεκτρισμό, η αιολική ενέργεια όμως είναι. Εκεί που διαφωνώ είναι στο "άλλη". Εγώ πιστεύω ότι αυτό δεν χρειαζόταν, εκτός κι αν το ΚΚΕ εννοεί ότι η λύση που δόθηκε ήταν ήδη εναλλακτική.


----------



## nickel (Aug 9, 2013)

Υπάρχει πάντα και η *αλτερνατίβα*. :)


----------



## nickel (Aug 9, 2013)

@Helle, το αποπάνω δεν ήταν απάντηση στο δικό σου σχόλιο. Ήταν χιούμορ: έλεγα στον Θέμη ότι υπάρχουν και χειρότερα.

Στο δικό μας τώρα: ο πλεονασμός είναι όταν κάποιος ξεκινά στα ελληνικά να πει «Δεν έχω εναλλακτική λύση» (ή στα αγγλικά «I have no alternative»), πιστεύει ότι δεν αρκεί και κοτσάρει ένα αχρείαστο «άλλη» («other»). Αυτή είναι η επιλογή, ο πλεονασμός, που καυτηριάζεται. Δεν θεωρώ ότι ξεκίνησε ποτέ κάποιος να πει «Δεν έχω άλλη λύση», πίστεψε ότι δεν αρκεί και πρόσθεσε το «εναλλακτική». 

Στην ανακοίνωση του ΚΚΕ, εξακολουθώ να πιστεύω ότι ένα απλό «δεν υπήρχε άλλη λύση» θα έφτανε.


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 9, 2013)

Α, οκέι, τότε δεν διαφωνούμε ούτε στο γενικό ούτε στο ειδικό.


----------



## Themis (Aug 9, 2013)

"Στην περίπτωση μας όμως δεν υπάρχει _εναλλακτικός _δρόμος". Καλό, ε;


----------



## SBE (Aug 9, 2013)

Καλό, αν ήταν άρια από ροκ όπερα και είχε προηγηθεί το "η καρδιά μου πονεί για σας".


----------



## Palavra (Aug 9, 2013)

Themis said:


> "Στην περίπτωση μας όμως δεν υπάρχει _εναλλακτικός _δρόμος". Καλό, ε;


:lol:


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 16, 2015)

Στο Χρηστικό υπάρχει πλέον και η σημασία ως ουσιαστικό: εναλλακτική (ενν. λύση).


----------

